# Warrior Blaze - An Unsponsored Review



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Please note that I am in no way affiliated with Body Building Warehouse or any other supplement company, and I always pay for ALL the supplements I review. Just so you know!

Also please take the time to read this completely, as although there are soundbites in here, I believe it is a balanced and fair review of this product.

*Warrior Blaze*

This is the second semi-structured and analytical review I have done on fat-loss products on UK-M. As some of you may know I have a great interest in fat-loss products, and have written quite a lot about them over that last few months. So when a product appeared claiming to be the strongest fat burner in the world, I thought it was time to check it out. The following are my findings on the product and include some of the very non-scientific experiments I undertook on myself in order to find out how effective the product was, and how it matched up to its claims. Lets start at the beginning. Note that any details about specific ingredients have been harvested from on-line sources to provide more information for consideration.

Also in the series:

Dexaprine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/161617-dexaprine-un-sponsored-review.html

*What's in Warrior Blaze*

The ingredient list for Warrior Blaze is as follows:

1,3-DiMethylAmylAmine (Geranium Stem) - 60mg

Caffeine Anhydrous - 100mg

Green Tea (98% Polyphenols) - 300mg

These are good dosages, the main fat burner is 1,3 DMAA at the highest dose I can find in a product currently. For more info on 1,3 DMAA see this article: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html

*The Claims (in a nutshell) for Warrior Blaze*

Warrior Blaze has been designed with one goal in mind - to be the world's most POWERFUL thermogenic formula. We haven't hidden the ingredients behind some "proprietary blend" - they're right here on the bottle. This is an Elite-Class thermogenic stimulant formula designed for hardcore athletes who NEED and DEMAND the best from their sports supplements.

Following this review I do expect comments about "other people's experience", "reviews we have received" and how I must be stim tolerant. This couldn't be further from the truth. I react pretty much how most manufacturers describe, and how Joe Normal would react. Not overly tolerant, not overly sensitive. Please also note that if you take this product intermittently then you will get a big hit each time you take it. This review is based on a continuous dosing (edit: although I did take a forced break), the way a fat burner should be taken, not its use as a pre-workout booster. 

Additionally I also prepped myself correctly for running this stim. I took 6 weeks off all alpha-antagonist stimulants after my previous fat burner run to ensure I was fully ready when I started this. This is longer than I would normally take, but again it was to remove the possibility of any claims of still being down-regulated.

Finally please note that when comparing my review to other reviews bear in mind if I had written this review after my first dose, or after the first few days it would be very different, and this is the majority of the postings on Blaze I have seen. I know of more than one other member here who had exactly the same results as me, so I am not some exception case either.

*Review*

I am always doubtful of the marketing claims made for any miracle supplement and Warrior Blaze came with the same healthy dose of scepticism. I have tried a number of fat burners in the past, and with the exception of a few, I have never been fully convinced that I would not have lost just as much with just cardio and diet on its own.

As with all fat burners based on stimulants you should assess your tolerance of the product by starting on a low dose and working up. This is the first point where there is conflicting information on the product. BBW's website claims 1 capsule is enough, where as the bottle states 1-2 in the morning and another 1 in the afternoon.

I took a single dose on the first 2 days about 60 mins before training (I train early morning, fasted, and always do cardio to finish). There was a general feeling of warmth when I arrived at the gym, however if anyone has taken pharma grade ECA, or a low dose of clen, then not in the same league as this. However I was encouraged by this warmth.

On day 3 I took 1 AM and 1 PM. Again a slight warmth in the morning, and again in the afternoon. Day 5 saw me move up to 2 AM and 1 PM, dosed about 8 hours apart. The morning was now more noticeable, as was the PM dose. However at about day 7, the morning feeling was very diminished, and by day 10 was pretty much non-existent.

You need to drink plenty of water on this stuff, and keep an eye on urine colouration. I drank a large mount of water during the day something around 4 litres a day to keep myself hydrated to levels where I was happy. This is about 20-30% more than I would normally consume.

At Day 15 I took 2+2, and Day 16 3+2. I regained the morning warmth at this level, but did not feel over stimulated. My standing heart rate 2 hours post exercise was around 78 (compared to 60-62 normally, and prior to starting WB). I did not however see the point in running these doses, as I would only down-regulate myself faster, so decided to stick with the maximum recommended dose.

The half life of this is as expected around 4 hours. As a quick explanation for those unclear - half life is the time it takes for the levels of a substance to reduce by 50% in your body. As an example for ECA it is also about 4 hours. So after 4 hours you have 50% of the original dose left, after 8 hours you have 25% (50% of 50%), after 12 hours 12.5% (50% of 50% of 50%) etc.

I actually took a week break from Blaze at this point, as I was suffering very bad insomnia, so it was pointless as was struggling to train.

So on the restart I was at day 17 I continued to dose at 3 per day as recommended to the end of the bottle at just over 4 weeks total cycle time, final split was roughly 2 on, 1 off, 2 on. I got the buzz back - and the warmth as well about an hour after dropping the 2 capsules for a couple of days, then dropped off very quickly. But my insomnia also came back with a vengeance after about 3 or 4 days.

*Insomnia*

I have struggled with insomnia most of my adult life I never sleep more than 5 hours, but I seemed to struggle more when on Blaze than I have done in the past with other stims. I can only put this down to the relatively high dose of caffeine in it. When on 2+1 I was having 300mg of caffeine - same as six pro-plus, or way too much coffee during the day.  Consumption of doses of this level can lead to a condition known as caffeinism. Caffeinism usually combines caffeine dependency with a wide range of unpleasant physical and mental conditions including nervousness, irritability, restlessness, insomnia, headaches, and heart palpitations after caffeine use. Additionally from a research publication from the highly respected John Hopkins School of Medicine: "When caffeine is consumed immediately before bedtime or *continuously throughout the day*, sleep onset may be delayed, total sleep time reduced, normal stages of sleep altered, and the quality of sleep decreased."

So the upper recommended dose of Blaze should be used with caution, as I certainly suffered from insomnia when taking this dosage, it disappeared within 2 days of me stopping Blaze during the break, and re-appeared shortly after resuming the 2+1 dose.

*The Results.*

The important stuff I guess for those considering it. My starting weight was 96Kg and 19% BF. For those observant among you, yes - I gained since my Dex cycle - one word: Christmas. My finishing weight five weeks later was 93Kg and 17% BF. This works out as 3Kg lost and 2.43 of which was fat. This is a little higher than I would normally expect to achieve in a similar time frame from cardio alone. In the last 12 months when on Cardio only, I have been losing about 0.5Kg per week (on target). This was closer about 0.75Kg per week. So does have some added benefit, in percentage terms I lost an extra 50% with WBlaze.

*Note*

I have seen some miracle claims for Blaze floating around, they are NOT correct and the losses will NOT be due to Blaze, or any other fat burning product out there. To lose 1 pound of fat requires between 3,500 and 3,750 calories to be burned. So for the people who think Blaze is making them lose anything more than a pound a day, you are deluding yourself. It may be water you are dropping - particularly if you are low carb diets - it wont be fat though. Clenbuterol will raise your base metabolic rate by maybe 10%, ECA by 4-5% if you are lucky. Products like Blaze will possibly give you a 2-3% lift on BMR. If your BMR is 3,500 calories - this would be someone around 15stone doing a good rate of training - and you did an additional hour cardio each day (I have burned 1004 cals in an hour - I wanted to die when I finished but it is possible). So even with this, and even if you didn't eat all day - then the maximum you would lose would be 3,500 (BMR) + 105 (3% for Blaze) + 1000 (cardio) = 4600 which is 1 pound 5 ounces a day. But you would be very unwell. Assuming you ate 2000 cals a day then the most you would lose is about 3/4 of a pound - and a lot of this will be muscle catabolism. Please ignore anyone that claims Blaze loses them more than this - its bollox.

Sorry to be blunt but there is so much mis-information about weight loss products out there, and superhuman amounts of loss in short periods of time. People need to understand how these things work, and what the physiological facts are. Anything outside of this is either water - particularly following the use of some AAS, you have Gandalf as a best mate or are delusional and need help. :lol:

*My Recommendation*

Warrior Blaze definitely assists in fat burning, however in my opinion it currently isn't the strongest fat burner on the market. It may be by pure ingredient weight, as it contains 60mg of 1,3 DMAA per capsule which is above the weight used by other fat burners, but not by end results. My view is that Blaze suffers by being effectively a single compound stimulant (the green tea is a thermogenic fat burner, and caffeine is a central nervous system stimulant; so is a pick me up / energy boost rather than a true fat burner). I am fortunate in that Alpha-Antagonist stimulants such as 1,3 DMAA and Yohimbine do not give me any anxiety type side effects. If you do suffer from these please give WBlaze a very wide berth. WBlaze may benefit from the addition of a synergistic compound added to it, perhaps T2 (3,5 DiIodoThyronine)?

Additionally, I would avoid this if you have any heart issues. The raised heart rate was there for me, however not at a worrying level. Anyone with known issues could be causing themselves unnecessary problems.

Don't use longer than 4-6 weeks, and you will need 4 weeks off after it to get the alpha receptors back to normal.

The appetite suppression is there, and for me is always a welcome side effect, however I can see this being a problem for some people.

Overall it is not doom and gloom as WBlaze definitely assists with fat loss, over and above cardio alone. People who are sensitive to stimulants can build up a working dose easily, and it will help with both direct fat loss as well as suppressed appetite.

Cheers.


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

OxyElite worked for me but it's most likely just the hunger suppression that does the work


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

good well structured review, i think you should create your own reviews thread and rate multiple products, i have a reviews thread on mp products but people are always going to feel my views are slightly biased


----------



## noeyessteven (Feb 19, 2012)

great in dept review

i have lost alot of weight or more likely fluids in a short amount of time since being on warrior blaze,

i think your comments are almost certainly correct like i stated in my other post on warrior blaze id say 30% weight loss and other 70% water would make sence and you could put that down to the caffine giving you a extra training edge with the hyper you get once working,

i do agree the hyper is no where near a eca hyper,

great in depth review,

i must state i pay for all my weight loss products and am still very sceptical and just want to find something that will aid my goal of losing weight easier while working out at the gym as my body struggles with it more now due to having a prolapsed disc in my back and not getting any younger,

i have been stuck im my big body for a good few years now was at 15st 13 when at my highest now im at my lowest for a good 6-7 years of 13 st 4 im 31 in a month and 5ft 6 tall (this isnt all down to warrior blaze btw) gym 5 days a week of late 1hour cardio (approx 800 cals) 30 mins weights and 30 mins sauna and tried other fat loss products as well,

my main problem is my hips and my belly hold the fat and my legs and arms and shoulders are quite toned to be fair so not holding the problem there,

i need to lose the weight to help with my back issue and prolong my chances of playing football for a little longer and if in the process i can help someone else by giving details of my personal experience then even better,

i will only give a honest opinion of how any of the stimulants have worked for me,

if anyone knows of any good suggestions i would really appreciate it,

ste.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice review Diggy although the bit about it being the highest dosed 1,3 product is not correct. Dexaprine, as Vaughn mentioned has a higher content (plus other stims that explain why it worked better for you).


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

predatorN said:


> Nice review Diggy although the bit about it being the highest dosed 1,3 product is not correct. Dexaprine, as Vaughn mentioned has a higher content (plus other stims that explain why it worked better for you).


Unfortunately I could not validate this from you guys or Vaughn. I know your dosage of the blend has a higher weight, but this contains several substances and I didn't think that your dose of the 1,3 DMAA was as high within the blend. If Vaughn can shed some light on this then that would be great.

:thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

noeyessteven said:


> great in dept review
> 
> i have lost alot of weight or more likely fluids in a short amount of time since being on warrior blaze,
> 
> ...


I know this feeling Ste.

Have a look at either PES Alpha-T2 or OxyElitePro. Both of these contain a substance called rauwolscine which is good for gut and butt fat. I know I saw a visible difference in these areas after using Alpha-T2. The basic difference is that if you are stim tolerant OxyElitePro has more stims in it so you know it is working  Alpha-T2 however is not so obvious as far as the sides goes but definitely works.

More info here on Rauwolscine and OEP and A-T2: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

Good luck buddy :thumb:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Great review Diggy, thanks for taking the time to record and post your experience.

Are there any other fat burner reviews in the pipeline? I'd be interested to hear what you are trying next...


----------



## noeyessteven (Feb 19, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> I know this feeling Ste.
> 
> Have a look at either PES Alpha-T2 or OxyElitePro. Both of these contain a substance called rauwolscine which is good for gut and butt fat. I know I saw a visible difference in these areas after using Alpha-T2. The basic difference is that if you are stim tolerant OxyElitePro has more stims in it so you know it is working  Alpha-T2 however is not so obvious as far as the sides goes but definitely works.
> 
> ...


top man i will give it a crack as soon as i have finished the warrior much appreciated 

i might be really late here being as you try these type of things regular but HMB olimp have you tried this one for the re shaping cant be sure if it was gym and a coincidence or if they did actually work,

i didnt see huge weight loss but my shape really changed drastically in the space of a month where people all over commenting on the weight loss im led to beleive they promote muscle development and aid weight loss in turn (burning more cals to build the muscle) which would make sence on the lack of actual weight loss,

dont quote me on this anyone!

although i was happy with this side of it i personally dont want to become a muscle man would like to be more defined but at a lower weight due to the weight on my bad disc in my back.

ste.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Great review Diggy, thanks for taking the time to record and post your experience.
> 
> Are there any other fat burner reviews in the pipeline? I'd be interested to hear what you are trying next...


Thanks big guy. To date these are the articles and reviews I have posted:

Fat Burner Ingredients

--------------------------

ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

Yohimbine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

Rauwolscine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

1,3 DimethylAmylAmine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html

Synephrine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/164458-synephrine-comprehensive-guide.html

Fat Burner Reviews

-----------------------

Dexaprine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/161617-dexaprine-un-sponsored-review.html

Warrior Blaze: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/168227-warrior-blaze-unsponsored-review.html

ProHormones

----------------

Cynostane: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/156226-cynostane-fat-loss-review.html

Am currently writing up a new one on a fat burning ingredient which is about 2-3 weeks away from completion, as I have a stack of medical research papers and articles still to get through. Yes I am a saddo - but working away from home, means I have evenings free and this stuff fascinates me. :lol:

I am then looking at giving either Ultimate Weight Loss Stack or OxyElite a run. I have a separate non-OTC course next to get me down below 90Kg, which I will post up about as well.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Some great reads. Its information and posts like this that makes the site what it is.

Well done!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Diggy

Great reviews there.

When you are testing these products, are you keeping your diet exactly the same?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hi Diggy
> 
> Great reviews there.
> 
> When you are testing these products, are you keeping your diet exactly the same?


THanks mate. :thumbup1:

Yes - all things remain constant, diet, training and cardio levels. Its only that way I can tell if they work, and how well they work.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Takes some discipline just to do that ! Well done .


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Takes some discipline just to do that ! Well done .


Fortunately as I have said I work and train in London and live in Shropshire, so maintaining a routine during the week is actually a lot easier - the weekends get tougher. But then they are always tougher - which means they are constant through the year as well :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Top class review Diggy!

Awesome for anyone to stubble upon this for an understanding in general on "fat burners".

:beer:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Now that's how to give a review! Repped...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Top class review Diggy!
> 
> Awesome for anyone to stubble upon this for an understanding in general on "fat burners".
> 
> :beer:


thank mate, good to see you back BTW...



SouthPaw said:


> Now that's how to give a review! Repped...


Cheers Buddy. :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Really good review. Be nice to see reviews of other stuff you might try.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Really good review. Be nice to see reviews of other stuff you might try.


Thanks, that is going to be the plan. However still planning the rest of the year at the moment. :thumb: .


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

You know your stuff Digs great review pal nice one.

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> You know your stuff Digs great review pal nice one.
> 
> Joe


Thanks mate!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Great review DiggyV, just received my Warrior Blaze this morning, starting weight is 16st-6lbs, hope to get to 15st-0lbs by the end of the bottle, starting on one a day, then moving onto two a day, i think this will be possible, as last April/may, got down to 15st-1lb by just walking three times a week for one hour, so with Warrior Blaze i know it will be possible.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Took my first one at 2.15pm, i am feeling something but only very mild compared to Elite nutrition Ultimate weight loss stack, which was probably a little strong for me anyway, i only bought the sample pack, and did not even use it all because it was so strong it made me feel ill, but the warrior Blaze seems ok at the minute, though i have only took one tab, so it is hard to really say


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

A lot of customers getting great results with Blaze - some of these results you can read about / see in this thread here fwiw:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/172555-save-10-blaze-worlds-best-fat-burner.html

The neat thing is people aren't just saying "wow I'm f*cked" lol....but getting actually decent fat loss results too, for example:


----------

